# Nigerian mixes/ pygmy cross possible alpine



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

hi 
question of the day.. I am trying to breed my two twin goats they are Nigerian/pygmy possible alpine or fainter mixes they are small and very cute. They have been in with a buck for about two weeks and no sign of being in heat. should they cycle like normal Nigerians about every three weeks??
Jon


----------



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

here are some pics of my twins... and the buck trying to court them !


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, they should come in heat about every three weeks. That means they should be coming into heat soon. Have you ever seen signs of heat in them, from the time you got them? It's possible they have silent heats so you don't notice it as much.
Just watch daily for the buck blubbering at them and mounting them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

...And look for the does tail wagging and standing still for the buck.


----------



## jdeoliveira74 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have they have gone into heat I am thinking a few times as they are very loud for a couple days bleting loudly.. but I don't own a buck he is at a friends with her buck. guessing they are getting use to the new surroundings too 
thanks for the help!
jon:kidblack:


----------

